# Tired Girlie



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

After our long walk yesterday to my mums and back (just over 2 hours in total) Candy was a very tired girl and this is where she laid most the evening!

View attachment 62183


View attachment 62184


and then later she got up on my bed (where shes not allowed normally) but i didn't have the heart to move her

View attachment 62185


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

candysmum said:


> After our long walk yesterday to my mums and back (just over 2 hours in total) Candy was a very tired girl and this is where she laid most the evening!
> 
> View attachment 62183
> 
> ...


She looks quite relaxed.. 
Haha Like Bobby.. if he has a slightly longer walk he is like that.. lol but he hides his head under the bed as if to say mother... get the light off.. :lol:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

lol after a good walk Tum goes straight into his crate and buries his head under my old dressing gown!!! although yesterday he stuck his face in a pillow and almost suffocated himself  he looked at me as if it was my fault!!! His crate has 2 pillows, a towel and an old dressing gown in it....today he took it upon himself to collect plastic bottles and has about 6 in his crate with him :blink:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very sweet and innocent she is, really looks like she had great adventure..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless ,what lovely pictures xx,*


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh how lush


----------

